# How Do We Get an Admin to ban Japanfreak's IP?



## D.Gotti (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive been doing some searching and Ive found than Japanfreak is causing problems on not just this site, but alomst all grow forum sites. 

Will an admin on RUI please do something? Im tired of seeing his rude posts showing up everywhere. This is supposed to be a happy informational place, not a place for kids talking trash. 

If enough people complain, maybe something will happen. Keep the punks out of RUI!


----------



## potroast (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. We have rules established for the forums, and the mods are here to keep things civil. As such, we don't ban anyone except those that should not be members or spammers. We award infractions and the system will ban a member when they receive enough infractions.

Thanks for playing


----------



## W Dragon (Jan 16, 2011)

disagreements happen all the time, why would you want him banned? maybe i missed something but either way he's a knowledgeable individual that's helping to add info to the site that benefits us all now and will benefit others after were gone. i think this should be taken into account when talking about wanting people gone as their is a lot of people here that add nothing and others that spew out lies and mis information like there is no tomorrow. the more solid info and time served knowledge the better no matter who it comes from and how we feel about them, just my opinion


----------



## kevin (Jan 17, 2011)

you could put him on your ignore list.



D.Gotti said:


> Ive been doing some searching and Ive found than Japanfreak is causing problems on not just this site, but alomst all grow forum sites.
> 
> Will an admin on RUI please do something? Im tired of seeing his rude posts showing up everywhere. This is supposed to be a happy informational place, not a place for kids talking trash.
> 
> If enough people complain, maybe something will happen. Keep the punks out of RUI!


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 17, 2011)

There is an "ignore list" that is designed to allow an individual user to hide posts by people that annoy them. While I may not agree with japanfreak often, trying to ban them entirely is a bit much. Everyone should be able to come here, whether we agree with what they say or not.

Click on the person's handle. This will take you to their profile. In the navigation pane to the right there is a link "Add to Ignore List". Their posts will be hidden from your view unless you choose to open them. Of course, you will be able to see their text in quoted replies.


----------



## 420God (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like he's been banned.


----------

